# Evidence that your relationship is genuine and continuing in Partner Visa!



## oliveoil_s (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, I am Nusrat from Bangladesh. My husband has got PR in Australia this April, now me and daughter has submitted the form for Partner Visa. Now, I need to submit necessary documents showing all the information are valid. I am very much confused about what documents should I provide to prove that our relationship is genuine. For example, we don't have any joint ownership. We live in a house of my father in law, so all the utility bills come after his name. My daughter is only 4 months old, so how can I show that we share the cost of child. Can we use photographs to show the social context of the relationship ?


----------



## liamturbett (Dec 7, 2014)

I wouldn't use too many photographs, I think the best you can do is in your statement explain the circumstance you are in and just try to provide anything you can that shows you are in a relationship.
In regards to living with your father in law, get a stat dec from him stating that you live with him, contribute to the household etc and if you pay rent, evidence of this.

In regards to shared cost to your child, go through both bank statements and highlight everything each of you have bought, if youre lacking on evidence this may be a good savour to assist!


----------



## oliveoil_s (Dec 10, 2014)

By statement you mean a written paragraph describing our relationship, right ?


----------



## liamturbett (Dec 7, 2014)

I would say a bit more than a paragraph, in my statement I wrote about everything
-How our relationship began and developed
-Future plans
-Different aspects of our relationship (financial, social, emotionally)
etc etc
You could explain the living situation, as well as address anything else that you feel you lack.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, 

You need evidence that shows your relationship is ongoing and genuine. Most couples with such a relationship have evidence, but may not immediately realise that what they have is evidence - clear as mud, huh. 

Write a statement outlining your relationship. Explain the little details such as who does what jobs, who takes care of the baby, the housekeeping, home repairs. How are finances arranged? 

Do you have credit cards, both you and husband? Can you each outline where you've contributed to the household? 

Stat dec from father in law outlining living arrangements. 

Now, photographs. These are best when they show you and your partner with other people. Do you have any photographs like that? A short blurb explaining the photo can help clarify for your CO. No more than 10-20 photographs is necessary. 

Do you have tickets to places you have been with hubby? 

Do you have paperwork from your child's birth naming you and your partner as parents? A child's birth certificate? 

Do you see the same doctor and if so are you each named as each other's contact person? 

Superannuation, wills, other things like life insurance naming each other as benficiaries. 

Do you have cards, invitations or letters addressed to the both of you?


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Oliveoil,

Is your husband currently residing in Australia with you?


----------

